# Knitting Links for everything you ever wanted



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I couldn't believe this when I saw it, one stop pattern finds!

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?page_id=3586


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

oOh ! Some of them are really old arent they ?


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

And then I found this one, what a contrast


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Yona.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I like these. Thanks for this site.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> And then I found this one, what a contrast


That's what blew my away, that it has everything under 'one roof' old and new, men, womens, kids, home etc....

So glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

yona said:


> Nanny Mon said:
> 
> 
> > And then I found this one, what a contrast
> ...


Just about to have another look, I had to do a bit of housework, yeah yeah I know but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Oh I love this bit. My imagination is running riot at all this throwing.

.......................................................................................................................................

This pattern can be worked either in wool or cotton, and is suitable for many purposes. Cast on a sufficient number of stitches, divided by 18, for the 1st row: Knit 4, *throw *the cotton forward, knit 2 together,*throw *the cotton forward knit 2 together, knit 4, purl 6, repeat from *.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

yona said:


> I couldn't believe this when I saw it, one stop pattern finds!
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?page_id=3586


WOW!! a fantastic collection, but I think I will pass on the knitted knickers!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Girls sign up for it...I get it in my mail box...great site...


----------



## JJT (Jan 28, 2011)

A wonderful site -- thanks very much. JT


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I subscribe to the newsletter so I see something different every day. I've found some neat stuff.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you! Great site. Just signed up for it.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

wow brilliant thank you xxxx


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> yona said:
> 
> 
> > Nanny Mon said:
> ...


I should be cleaning my carpet as I have new sofas coming tomorrow, Still here!!


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks, great link, will use it many times. One thing I did not find was a pattern for a mans headband. Found the ladies headband but didnt have the increase for part of it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Bundalk said:


> thanks, great link, will use it many times. One thing I did not find was a pattern for a mans headband. Found the ladies headband but didnt have the increase for part of it.


Can't you take the man's head measurement and add the necessary stitches working off the ladies headband?


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love the site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

It is to be a gift for our Minister


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Bundalk said:


> It is to be a gift for our Minister


Since both versions of the ladies' headband are done in either a garter or rib stitch, I believe you can still make either one for your Minister as both these stitches stretch quite a bit.

If you feel that he would need a larger size, just add 4-5 stitches to the rib stitch pattern and go longer on the garter stitch pattern.

Hope this helps.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great link. Can't wait to try the two needle sock pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

judystar said:


> Thanks for the great link. Can't wait to try the two needle sock pattern.


Please let me know how the 2 needle sock pattern works out.... would love to see it too - no rush, just when u get to it. Enjoy!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty...great site


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to come back to this tomorrow as I've been on the computer all day today  funny how that happens. 



yona said:


> I couldn't believe this when I saw it, one stop pattern finds!
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?page_id=3586


----------



## MargeB (May 23, 2011)

I bookmarked this for sure!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow. That is great. Thank you for posting. rlmayknit


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Great site, thanks. But knitted curtains...and how about knitted nickers?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Great site, thanks. But knitted curtains...and how about knitted nickers?


I would definitely do the knitted nickers if I lived in cold weather.... using a warm and soft yarn, like silk and cashmere maybe.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Sometimes you can't beat the older patterns. Just modernise them with either a new style of yarn or make the item in a bright colour.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

yona said:


> Lillyhooch said:
> 
> 
> > Great site, thanks. But knitted curtains...and how about knitted nickers?
> ...


This particular garment reminds me of a story my aunt told of her friend who had the embarrassment of losing her knitted nickers in a busy street when the buttons failed. Cannot get that image from my mind.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for this site. I am always looking for vintage patterns and I have lived thru all the eras represented on this site and actually saw older family members ( aunties etc) wearing those patterns when I was a little girl. (brings back fond memories of the members of my family who have passed.) thank you again, I really appreciate your taking time to tell us about it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Georget said:


> thanks for this site. I am always looking for vintage patterns and I have lived thru all the eras represented on this site and actually saw older family members ( aunties etc) wearing those patterns when I was a little girl. (brings back fond memories of the members of my family who have passed.) thank you again, I really appreciate your taking time to tell us about it.


I know what you mean, it brought me so much joy viewing the patterns and bringing back old memories........ I just had to share it with all my KP friends on here.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW! fab patterns, thankyou so much for sharing x


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Fun site! Thanks for the link!

Anita


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

lots of choice, cannot wait to try some in new year for grandchildren. just heard number 40 on the way


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Great link, thank you. I have signed up for the newsletter, which I am enjoying.


----------

